# 5/3/1 Jim Wendler



## ATyler (Sep 9, 2010)

I just started this program at the beginning of the week and would like to know if anyone has tried this program and liked it...


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

5/3/1 is a great program, if you work hard you should see really good results from it!


----------



## Phineas (Sep 9, 2010)

I plan on going for 5/3/1 sometime in the winter. I got my eyes on Westside next.


----------



## Resolve (Sep 9, 2010)

Used 5/3/1 for main lifts for about the past year.  I've seen steady progress on all lifts.  Currently, it's my favorite strength-focused training regimen of all those I've tried.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice so far I really like it. In the article its says to not customize it. But I was thinking about adding maybe an exercise or two after I do the three lifts for the day


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 9, 2010)

What 3 lifts per day are you doing?  What are you planning on adding?


----------



## Marat (Sep 9, 2010)

One more for being a fan of the program.


----------



## fraseram (Sep 10, 2010)

is it mot one life per day followed by accessory work? I am not all that familiar with it but I thought???


----------



## Marat (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes. One main lift followed by two accessory movements. The main lift is periodized by the book's instructions and the overall programming is divided into four weeks cycles.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 10, 2010)

I might try 5/3/1 on my next bulk. If I do i'll replace the military press with weighted pull-ups.


----------



## Resolve (Sep 10, 2010)

ATyler said:


> Nice so far I really like it. In the article its says to not customize it. But I was thinking about adding maybe an exercise or two after I do the three lifts for the day



Yeah, I followed the program to the letter for the first few cycles that I was on it.  Now I've changed some stuff, mainly just added in a bit more accessory work - dips, curls, calves, leg extensions, etc.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 10, 2010)

for workout 1 it has 3x5 shoulder press, 5x15 dips, chin up 5x10. Workout 2 deadlift 3x5, good morning 5x12, hanging leg raise 5x15. Workout 3 bench press 3x5, dumbbell chest press 5x15, dumbbell row 5x5. Workout 4 squat 3x5, leg press 5x15, leg curl 5x10. 
I was just going to add some curls, tricep exercises, and maybe some calf raises


----------



## Resolve (Sep 10, 2010)

ATyler said:


> for workout 1 it has 3x5 shoulder press, 5x15 dips, chin up 5x10. Workout 2 deadlift 3x5, good morning 5x12, hanging leg raise 5x15. Workout 3 bench press 3x5, dumbbell chest press 5x15, dumbbell row 5x5. Workout 4 squat 3x5, leg press 5x15, leg curl 5x10.
> I was just going to add some curls, tricep exercises, and maybe some calf raises



Are you not using any of the supplemental suggestions?  The Big But Boring routine, for example?


----------



## Marat (Sep 10, 2010)

His routine looks like / is the Triumvirate Program.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 11, 2010)

No I haven't heard about the big but boring. "Marat" was actually the one that suggested 5/3/1 to me. I googled it and them just printed off an article from www.t-nation.com


----------



## dk1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*531*

Im on third cycle of 5/3/1 and really like it.

My take on it is that there is no magic exercies, of combination of exercises, or periodaztion scheme.

My opinion is that it "works" because it forces a very manageable and measurable progression.  I never understood the utility of 2.5 or 5 pound plates before 

It is great for chronic overtrainers like me!

PS - find a template that you can download - a lot of math involved


----------



## Resolve (Sep 11, 2010)

Marat said:


> His routine looks like / is the Triumvirate Program.



You're right - I had forgotten about that "variation" until I went back and reviewed a bit.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 11, 2010)

that would be a good idea DK1. It is kinda a drag having to find %s before each workout


----------



## Marat (Sep 11, 2010)

The book shows how to set up an excel template to have all the intensities figured out a month ahead of time. Every month following, one just needs to change the 4 max numbers.


----------



## lincoln (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm planning on doing 5/3/1 next. But when I sit down to plan it out I'm noticing that it seems unbalanced

From this article
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1608/is_3_25/ai_n31506106/?tag=content;col1

  WORKOUT A
1 BARBELL SHOULDER PRESS [V PUSH]  2 LAT/UPPER-BACK EXERCISE [V/H PULL]
3 SHOULDER/CHEST EXERCISE [V/H PUSH]

  WORKOUT B
1 DEADLIFT   2 HAMSTRING/LOWER-BACK EXERCISE
3 AB EXERCISE

  WORKOUT C
1 BENCH PRESS [H PUSH]
  2 LAT/UPPER-BACK EXERCISE [V/H PULL]
3 SHOULDER/CHEST EXERCISE [V/H PUSH]

  WORKOUT D
1 SQUAT  2 QUAD EXERCISE
3 AB EXERCISE

So that's 4 upper pushes and 2 upper pulls. At first I thought no problem, I'll just add two more upper pulls. But then there are way more uppers than lowers. If I add more lowers, you may as well not call it 5/3/1 any more

Am I missing something? I'm thinking of doing the following workout but it just seems unbalanced. Maybe I can replace the Incline DB Bench with some DB rows, even though it is a lat exercise and not a shoulder/chest like Wendler prescribes?

A
Shoulder press 
Bent BB Row 
Incline DB Bench 

B
Dead
GHR
ABS

C
Bench 
Pullups/Chins
Corner Press 

D
Squat
Quad
Abs


----------



## Marat (Sep 28, 2010)

Buy the book. Don't over-think it. You have good enthusiasm though.


----------



## premo (Oct 5, 2010)

how would you advise this program to be done properly ? what exercises on what days





Marat said:


> Buy the book. Don't over-think it. You have good enthusiasm though.


----------



## Marat (Oct 5, 2010)

Just follow the book's examples -- the whole routine is outlined in simple terms.


----------



## premo (Oct 5, 2010)

how much do you make per sale?


----------



## Flathead (Oct 12, 2010)

premo said:


> how would you advise this program to be done properly ? what exercises on what days


 

Here's an example of a split I've done between my Westside routines;


*Mon*
Military Press 5/3/1
Accesssory Work


*Tue*
Squat 5/3/1
Accessory Work

*Wed*
Off

*Thur*
Bench 5/3/1

*Fri*
Deads 5/3/1
Accessory Work

*Sat*
Small Flush Work

*Sun*
Off


The nice thing about the 5/3/1 program is it's very universal & can be used for BBing, PLing, Strength, etc. Where a routine like Westside is mostly geared towards PLing.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

Marat said:


> Buy the book. Don't over-think it. You have good enthusiasm though.



This.
The program is very easy to follow, and can be very easily adapted to fit any sport. I have several clients using it from a hardgainer, an amateur bber, a pro-wrestler, a high school wrestler, a pro mma fighter, and myself for strongman. Really all you need to do is know your lifts that will benefit you most for your sport. If you need help setting it up, PM me.


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 12, 2010)

i am on my second week, and i love it so far. have pushed myself out of what i thought i can do twice already!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2010)

In Wave three, and rep PRs are happening almost every session. I expected this because Jim Wendler knows what the fuck he's talking about.

The book is securely in my top 5 training books with Patrick's, John McAllum's, Paul Kelso's, and Super Squats. There is no bull in it, just a step by step on how to get results.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 12, 2010)

I am trying to figure out a good setup for it for what I want.  I need to decide on the right exercises but I think I have a pretty good idea of what they'll be.


----------



## premo (Oct 12, 2010)

what do you do as accesary work? for chest,


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2010)

Bench.


----------



## Marat (Oct 12, 2010)

premo said:


> what do you do as accesary work? for chest,



I do dumbbell presses and kroc rows.


----------



## premo (Mar 14, 2011)

what about for shoulders - after main press for accesory i was thinking lat raises one arm press and shrugs??


----------



## Marat (Mar 14, 2011)

I do dips/chins


----------



## Phineas (Mar 14, 2011)

Marat said:


> I do dips/chins



Same.


----------



## premo (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there a formula to wjhat accessory exercises you do on each day


----------



## Marat (Mar 14, 2011)

He gives some suggestions in the book *(buy the book)*. The overall idea is to balance your pushing movements with your pulling movements and pick exercises that coordinate with whatever your goals are.


----------



## premo (Mar 17, 2011)

iv been doing this 5 3 1 system over a week now , did any one else feel extremely exhausted outside the gym when doing this?


----------



## Phineas (Mar 17, 2011)

premo said:


> iv been doing this 5 3 1 system over a week now , did any one else feel extremely exhausted outside the gym when doing this?



Aside from painful DOMS from the squat and dead rep outs initially, which my body is now used to, I found I was less worn out outside the gym. Going for a run after a squat or dead session was harder than usual but non-training days I felt better than usual because I'm not raping my CNS by maxing out on every set like in traditional volume-based hypertrophy programs.


----------



## premo (Mar 17, 2011)

i think im prob over doing the assistance sets


----------



## Marat (Mar 17, 2011)

What's your assistance work?


----------



## premo (Mar 17, 2011)

bench = db inclines , tricep pulldown, skulls
deadlift = chins, rows, bicep curls
shoulders(db) = single arm corner press, lat raises , shrugs, 
squats = leg press calf raises


----------



## Marat (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you read the book?


----------



## premo (Mar 17, 2011)

No I've been trying to find it online. But that's why I join these forums. I'd rather get advice off people that have tried it


----------

